# Anyone else feel this way?



## lost235 (Sep 13, 2020)

This might sound weird, but does anyone else also sometimes dislike the feeling of not having dpdr? I know we all strive for recovery and to feel normal again, but since having more "normal" days lately I feel like something is missing. I don't know how but I've managed to get attached to feeling dissociated, and suddenly I don't really like living without it. When I'm not constantly thinking and worrying about everything feeling weird I'm left with nothing. 
I feel like I shouldn't be feeling this way, can anyone relate?


----------



## ThoughtOnFire (Feb 10, 2015)

So one day my brother experienced DP/DR for a couple of hours. When I asked what the difference was he said: "Normal Reality is Boring compared to DP/DR"


----------

